# Fly'n 3MB 05/27/15



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted in the inshore report, so see it here http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/flyn-3mb-05-27-15-a-542889/#post4611697:thumbsup:


----------

